
Boosted lays off ‘significant portion’ of its employees - mikestew
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/4/21165336/boosted-layoffs-money-funding-problems
======
MivLives
It's a shame but not that surprising. The market for electric skateboards is
only so big, only so many people are comfortable with the risk and in a place
where they can ride them. Nothing about Boosted really stood out, and I heard
rumblings of them cutting quality in recent years to attempt to repay
investors.

The jump into scooters was probably ill advised as well. It wasn't really
their target market (long board riders) and the scooter market has a
saturation already.

Personally I ride a OneWheel, but am actively waiting for a company to make a
knock off of it that works as well. Future Motion has been locking down their
parts more and more recently which is a shame because of the price.

